
These phone apps have got your number - funkylexoo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38103895
======
srinathrajaram
This really gets my goat. Just having my number is one problem. Handing out
willy-nilly to anyone who asks for it is unethical. Unfortunately, no one
seems to really care in India. Everyone wants the comfort of knowing who is
calling them. Blocking telemarketers seems to be high on the priority list.

This is frustrating for someone who is developing an address book app. I
cannot believe that people keep asking us to provide 'truecaller'
functionality! I even have a one-star review on the app store because I don't
hand out numbers like these apps do. I have seen some other apps gradually
given in and add this functionality because of user pressure.

In short, the apps are probably doing it because they are afraid of losing
users and hence money.

